# Error code 04, items not recorded



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

Got home from work, going to watch the season premeir of "24", wife had left a note, "some of the shows didn't record tonite", they looked o.k. in the dvr list, went to play 24 and got the message, "A problem was encountered when opening the files for this DVR event. Please not the Error Code: 04", happened on all six timers Sunday evening. 4 programs were satellite, 2 were ota. Did a soft reboot, no change, The hours remaining show the events weren't recorded. (Yeah, I was hoping against hope the recordings were just corrupted but after totalling the free hours left minus what was still in the list I knew my goose was cooked.) It didn't affect any of the programs already recorded. I did a search and found one other thread from 04/06/06 (or somewhere around that time), the user had the same problem, spent some time with tech support but never said whether the 622 had to be replaced. Anyone else ever had this happen? The 622has been a solid performer up to this point, about 8 months.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

Talked to tech support about this problem, she said to delete the recordings, then do a hard reboot so the hard drive will do a check disk. If the problem persists contact tech support for the "next step" in the process. I did set up a test timer and it recorded o.k., as did another timer that is set daily.
Maybe E* just wants to sell me the first episode of "24" with their VOD :hurah:

Also, I probably should have posted a reply to the original thread of April '06 instead of creating a new thread for the problem, what can I say, I was sooo looking forward to the premiere of "24"........


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

ubankit said:


> Talked to tech support about this problem, she said to delete the recordings, then do a hard reboot so the hard drive will do a check disk. If the problem persists contact tech support for the "next step" in the process. I did set up a test timer and it recorded o.k., as did another timer that is set daily.
> Maybe E* just wants to sell me the first episode of "24" with their VOD :hurah:
> 
> Also, I probably should have posted a reply to the original thread of April '06 instead of creating a new thread for the problem, what can I say, I was sooo looking forward to the premiere of "24"........


 If my understanding is correct it is already available on DVD. Unfortunately it is not free.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

Lawood said:


> If my understanding is correct it is already available on DVD. Unfortunately it is not free.


I thought I saw an ad during Monday nite's episode that the season premiere would be available today, Fox sure isn't wasting any time! After watching episodes 3 & 4 and reading the recap on the Fox website I'm pretty much up to speed. Blockbuster had it listed on their site early this morning priced at (I believe) 12.99, guess it would be available for rental? Makes me wonder if Fox is going to start releasing (on dvd) episodes right away, wonder how the market will be for that. Anyway, everything has recorded all right so hopefully the 622 will be solid again for another 8 months!


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

I had the error code 04 message from attempted recordings from Monday, 04/09; happened on: "24", "Two & a Half Men", "Deal or No Deal" (oops, almost typed "Let's Make a Deal"....); "CSI Miami", and "Tonight Show", did record "Letterman" and a show on the History Channel with no problem.
I'm running 366 software. No rhyme or reason to the failed recordings, some were ota, some satellite. I've posted a screen shot of the dvr menu. Didn't contact tech support, I'm sure they'll tell me to just delete the recordings.

One of the photos was from an ota recording from 04/08 (KUHT-PBS, local 008-01), this was a manual (start/stop) recording of about 2 hours, looked like it recorded o.k., then the next day (I'm guessing after the nightly reboot) I get that message in the dvr description (which originally said, "Digital recording", I think) or whatever the description is whenever there is no info in the guide for PBS subchannels). Interesting, this recording appears to be o.k., I fast forwarded thru the 2 hours and it appears complete. Don't think it has anything to do with the failed recordings from Monday night. Also, it is a 2 hour recording (around 125 minutes) and in the dvr event it shows 1 hour, could the 622 have compressed the original recording down to an hour, anyone guess?

This is our 2nd 622, the first was replaced on 3/3/07.


----------

